# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مناظره دیدنی دکتر حسینی ساعت23 امشب جمعه18 تیر شبکه یک سیما در مورد ظرفیت رشته پزشکی

## konkor-82

امشب ساعت 23 شبکه یک مناظره طوفانی و کوبنده دکتر حسینی در مورد ظرفیت پذیرش رشته پزشکی 
با دکتر ظفزمند عضو هیئت مدیره دندانپزشکان و علیرضا سلییمی معاون آموزش و پرورش

بچه ها حتما نگاه کنید :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## reza333

> امشب ساعت 23 شبکه یک مناظره طوفانی و کوبنده دکتر حسینی در مورد ظرفیت پذیرش رشته پزشکی 
> با دکتر ظفزمند عضو هیئت مدیره دندانپزشکان و علیرضا سلییمی معاون آموزش و پرورش
> 
> بچه ها حتما نگاه کنید



1- موضوعه مناظره افزایش ظرفیت رشته های پزشکیه ولی نتیجه نهایی مناظره اینه : کنکور باید حذف شود....تاثیر معدل باید قطعی شود. حسینی از طرفداران تاثیر قطعی معدله 

2- علیرضا سلیمی معاون اموزش و پرورش حقیقتا وجدانا ناموسا  چه ربطی به ظرفیت رشته های دانشگاههای علوم پزشکی داره؟
اخرش میخان بگن کنکور جیزه و تاثیر معدل و باید قطعی کنیم و البته ماها که مخالف تاثیر قطعی هستیم مافیا هستیم....

----------


## tear_goddess

باید یه راه حلی بیاندیشند که از هجوم ملت به پزشکی و دندان جلو گیری کنند  :Yahoo (21):  
ده سال دیگه جامعه از پزشک منفجر میشه
چه با تاثیر قطعی بیان چه با کنکور 
(یه وقت بد برداشت نشه هاا منظورم اینه که خیلیا بخاطر موقعیت پزشکی از علاقه خودشون دست کشیدن)

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_یه برنامه برای سرگرم کردن مردم_

----------


## meysam98

امیدوارم حسینی بازم شو بازی نکنه

----------


## Amin ZD

کسی که پزشک نیست نمیتونه در این مورد نظر درست بده 

*چنتا دانشجوی اقتصاد و جامعه شناسی و امثال این رشته ها رو میشناسین که حداقل 2 بار کم کمش 36 ساعت نتونه به خاطر درسش بخوابه ؟ نیست !!!

*با تمام احترامی که به معلما قائلم ( پدر مادر خودم معلم بازنشته ن ) شما نمیتونی حقوق پزشک عمومی که 7 سال از زندگیش زده  رو با معلم فوق دیپلم حق التدریس مقایسه کنی که دو سال سر به هوا درس خونده مقایسه کنی

شما حق نداری در آمد نخبه های سیستم آموزشی رو با مهندس بیکاری که برای فرار از سربازی رفته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد چلقوزآباد خونده مقایسه کنی (نه همه مهندسا)
پزشکی ایران در حد کشور های پیش رفته س , همین الانش دانشجوی خارجی (پولی) از کشورهای دیگه دارن تو کلاس ما درس میخونن(اردن و تاجیکستان و...)
*
در آمد یه پزشک عمومی تو سیستم دولتی رو بگیر ماهانه 10 میلیون!* *سالی 10هزار دلار هم نمیشه (تو کانادا 250هزار دلار)**
فرض کنین ظرفیت پزشکی افزایش پیدا کرد ، درآمد پزشکان از این کمتر شد نتیجه این میشه* *مهاجرت کلی پزشکان** به خارج از ایران
باز برین از هند پزشک بیارین .*

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Amin ZD


کسی که پزشک نیست نمیتونه در این مورد نظر درست بده 

چنتا دانشجوی اقتصاد و جامعه شناسی و امثال این رشته ها رو میشناسین که حداقل 2 بار کم کمش 36 ساعت نتونه به خاطر درسش بخوابه ؟ نیست !!!

با تمام احترامی که به معلما قائلم ( پدر مادر خودم معلم بازنشته ن ) شما نمیتونی حقوق پزشک عمومی که 7 سال از زندگیش زده  رو با معلم فوق دیپلم حق التدریس مقایسه کنی که دو سال سر به هوا درس خونده مقایسه کنی

شما حق نداری در آمد نخبه های سیستم آموزشی رو با مهندس بیکاری که برای فرار از سربازی رفته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد چلقوزآباد خونده مقایسه کنی (نه همه مهندسا)
پزشکی ایران در حد کشور های پیش رفته س , همین الانش دانشجوی خارجی (پولی) از کشورهای دیگه دارن تو کلاس ما درس میخونن(اردن و تاجیکستان و...)

در آمد یه پزشک عمومی تو سیستم دولتی رو بگیر ماهانه 10 میلیون! سالی 10هزار دلار هم نمیشه (تو کانادا 250هزار دلار)
فرض کنین ظرفیت پزشکی افزایش پیدا کرد ، درآمد پزشکان از این کمتر شد نتیجه این میشه مهاجرت کلی پزشکان به خارج از ایران
باز برین از هند پزشک بیارین .



یک پزشک 7 سال درس میخونه به اندازه ی n سال از اون 7 سال بهره میبره ، خب یک مهندس هم  4 سال درس میخونه و البته اونم حق داره به اندازه ی n_3 سال از 4 سالی که خونده بهره ببره اما خب سود نمیبره ، اختلاف کاملا فاحش هست .
و صد البته من قطعا میتونم درآمد یک پزشک "باسواد" رو با یک معلم "باسواد" قیاس کنم ، اینطور نیست ؟*

----------


## konkor-82

> کسی که پزشک نیست نمیتونه در این مورد نظر درست بده 
> 
> *چنتا دانشجوی اقتصاد و جامعه شناسی و امثال این رشته ها رو میشناسین که حداقل 2 بار کم کمش 36 ساعت نتونه به خاطر درسش بخوابه ؟ نیست !!!
> 
> *با تمام احترامی که به معلما قائلم ( پدر مادر خودم معلم بازنشته ن ) شما نمیتونی حقوق پزشک عمومی که 7 سال از زندگیش زده  رو با معلم فوق دیپلم حق التدریس مقایسه کنی که دو سال سر به هوا درس خونده مقایسه کنی
> 
> شما حق نداری در آمد نخبه های سیستم آموزشی رو با مهندس بیکاری که برای فرار از سربازی رفته بدون کنکور دانشگاه آزاد چلقوزآباد خونده مقایسه کنی (نه همه مهندسا)
> پزشکی ایران در حد کشور های پیش رفته س , همین الانش دانشجوی خارجی (پولی) از کشورهای دیگه دارن تو کلاس ما درس میخونن(اردن و تاجیکستان و...)
> *
> ...



همه چیز در مناظره کاملا مشخص بود . از مثالی که زدی خیلی خوشم اومد. پرشکهارو ادم زرنگ میدونی و بقیه عقب افتاده.....
اساتید پزشکدر مناظره حرفی برای گفتن نداشتن
دم دکتر حسینی گرم
درود به شرفش

----------


## Heisenberg1997

> همه چیز در مناظره کاملا مشخص بود . از مثالی که زدی خیلی خوشم اومد. پرشکهارو ادم زرنگ میدونی و بقیه عقب افتاده.....
> اساتید پزشکدر مناظره حرفی برای گفتن نداشتن
> دم دکتر حسینی گرم
> درود به شرفش


دقیقا
ب عنوان بخشی از جامعه ی پزشکی عرض میکنم ک 90%پزشکها فکرمیکنن بخاطر7سال یا 11 سال درس خوندن باید تا ابد مردمو تلکه کنن!و کمتر از30میلیون تومانو حق خودشون نمیدونن و خودشونو مظلوم میدونن!
از همه بیشتر ازاون چندتادختر اون پشت بدم اومد که اندازه ی ببخشیدا گوسفند هم حالیشون نبود و معلومه فقط یک عدد خرخون بودن و اون پشت نشسته بودن عین بچه های4ساله فقط جیغ و دست و هورا میکشیدن!

----------


## hamed_habibi

​ظرفیت پزشکی دست نزنن سهمیه هارو حذف کنن اونوقت 9هزار سهمیه ازاد داریم قبولیم خیلی راحت میشه ی زمان با 2هزار میشد دارو سازی قبول شد دولتی اونم البرز  البته منطقه سه الان باید زیر1400شد همین سال 95 منظورمه خیلی دورم نه از وقتی 5درصد اومد گند خورد توش

----------


## parsa01

اخه مجید حسینی حرفش بد نیست ولی خب مگه ما چقد بیمارستان داریم که ظرفیت ر و 2 برابر کنیم؟

----------


## M.t 70

حسینی من شاید قبلا ازش خوشم میمد ولی فهمیدم یک شارلاتان بیشتر نیست
عملا پزشکارو دزد خطاب کرد واصلا مشکلی با خدمات پایین پزشکی نداشت و امکانات و تعداد کم بیمارستانا یکی نیست بهش بگه ابله با افزایش تعداد که کیفیت بالا نمیره همین کارم با رشته مهندسی کردن که حالا وضع این شده ,میگه پزشکا دزدن از بیماری مردم پول در میارن یکی نیست بهش بگه ابله کارشون اینه این نظام سلامت که مشکل داره وگرنه بیمه باید پولو پرداخت کنه
میگه یه متخصص 16,17 میلیون کمشه که بره تو شهرستان کار کنه معلومه که کمه الان یه ارایشگر معمولی مردانه داره با 6ماه دوره رفتن بدون هیچ سواد خاصی 7 تا8میلیون درمیاره زنانه که چندین برابر اونه
بعد کسی که 13-14 سال جوونیشو گذاشته حقش نیس نوش جونش زحمت کشیده بیخوابی کشیده حرفی از نبود امکانات نزد از نبود تعداد کافی بیمارستان مجهز نزد فقط گفت تعداد پذیرش تا 60 برابرم جا داره
این شومن بازیا واسه اینه که پزشکارو نابود کنند اگه چندین برابر شه پذیرش تو رشته های پزشکی فاتحه این رشته هم خونده و شاهد پزشکای کم دانش  وبیکار خواهیم بود

----------


## Baloot

حرفای مجید حسینی خیلی عاقلانه و منطقی تر بود 
در ضمن یکعده اینجا خودشون رو اذیت میکنن که نباید پزشکی زیاد بشه و فلان .. وقتی سرانه پزشکی از مغولستان هم پایینتره چرا نباید پزشک بیشتر بشه ؟! افراد با سواد با میانگین ۶۰ پشت کنکور میمونن چون مافیای پزشکی نمیخواد ظرفیت ها  معقول بشه بحث سلامت ادمه همین هایی که اینجا تو همین فروم طرفدار کاهش ظرفیت هستید باید بدونید که اگر فردا مشکلی براتون پیش بیاد دامان خودتون رو هم میگیره اقلا بزارید قبول بشید و تخصص بگیرید بعد ۱۵ سال دیگه از چرخه معیوب سلامت ایران دفاع کنید 
نکته حال به هم همزن حضور اون دختر ترشیده ها بود که جوری از افزایش ظرفیت ناراحت بودن انگار ... پولشون رو نداده بودن ...

----------


## Amin ZD

> *
> 
> یک پزشک 7 سال درس میخونه به اندازه ی n سال از اون 7 سال بهره میبره ، خب یک مهندس هم  4 سال درس میخونه و البته اونم حق داره به اندازه ی n_3 سال از 4 سالی که خونده بهره ببره اما خب سود نمیبره ، اختلاف کاملا فاحش هست .
> و صد البته من قطعا میتونم درآمد یک پزشک "باسواد" رو با یک معلم "باسواد" قیاس کنم ، اینطور نیست ؟*


شما در آمد یک معلمی که دکترا داره رو مقایسه کنید متوجه میشن ... 
+ تدریس هایی که ساعتش بعضا بالای چند میلیونه

----------


## hamed_habibi

> حرفای مجید حسینی خیلی عاقلانه و منطقی تر بود 
> در ضمن یکعده اینجا خودشون رو اذیت میکنن که نباید پزشکی زیاد بشه و فلان .. وقتی سرانه پزشکی از مغولستان هم پایینتره چرا نباید پزشک بیشتر بشه ؟! افراد با سواد با میانگین ۶۰ پشت کنکور میمونن چون مافیای پزشکی نمیخواد ظرفیت ها  معقول بشه بحث سلامت ادمه همین هایی که اینجا تو همین فروم طرفدار کاهش ظرفیت هستید باید بدونید که اگر فردا مشکلی براتون پیش بیاد دامان خودتون رو هم میگیره اقلا بزارید قبول بشید و تخصص بگیرید بعد ۱۵ سال دیگه از چرخه معیوب سلامت ایران دفاع کنید 
> نکته حال به هم همزن حضور اون دختر ترشیده ها بود که جوری از افزایش ظرفیت ناراحت بودن انگار ... پولشون رو نداده بودن ...


​ترشیده رو موافقم اصولا دخترایی ک خیلی اهل درسن خیلیم نچسبن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> دوست گرامی اصلا ضرورتی نمیبینم بیشتر ازین توضیح بدم کاملا هر کس بخواد متوجه منظورم میشه


توضیحی نداره معلومه متفاوتن نیازی به توضیح نداره همه  هم تایید میکنن پس نمیشه برای هر دو یه حکم صادر کرد یا یه نسخه پیچید
حتی دو تا مریضی مشابه هم داروی متفاوت دارین این که دیگه جای خودش داره صنعت رو با درمان مقایسه کنیم اونم در ایران

----------


## amureza

> توضیحی نداره معلومه متفاوتن نیازی به توضیح نداره همه  هم تایید میکنن پس نمیشه برای هر دو یه حکم صادر کرد یا یه نسخه پیچید


تنها کسی که تایید میکنه خود شمایید خدانگهدار

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> تنها کسی که تایید میکنه خود شمایید خدانگهدار


همه تایید میکنن شما اصرار داری که این دو کاملا شبیه هستن و باید یه حکم صادر بشه پس خواهشا وقتی پزشک شدی به بیمار سرطانی و شکستگی ستون فقرات و بیمار اعصاب و روان یه قرص سرماخوردگی بده چون همه مریضن

----------


## salam55

> خیلی جالبه درامد پزشکا رو به یورو و دلار تبدیل میکنن و مقایسه میکنن ، میخوام بدونم چرا درامد یه پزشک باید به دلار حساب و مقایسه شه ولی درامد یه معلم یا پرستار نه؟؟؟ 
> کجای این کره خاکی اختلاف چند ده برابری بین درامد دکتر و پرستار هست؟؟؟؟؟ چرا یه دکتر پول یه روز یا شاید نصف روزش بشه یه شیفت یک ماهه پرستار؟؟؟ اگه واقعا اینقد پرستاری نسبت به پزشکی راحت تر و بی دردسر تره باید تو همه جای دنیا حقوق پرستار و پزشک نسبت چند ده و چندصد برابری میداشتن. 
> لطفا حتی اگه حق با شماس جوری رفتار نکنید که با بچه ۱۲ ساله طرفید.


سلام 
درآمد پزشک تبدیل به دلار و یورو میشه برای این که بشه راحت تر بشه مقایسش کرد با کشور های دیگه و این که مردم با دیدن یک درصد خیلی کم از پزشکان که تو شهر های بزرگ هستن نیان بدون اطلاع بگن ایران بهشت پزشکان....
خب درآمد پرستار پایینه درست . علتش پزشکه؟ اتفاقا پرستار باید حقوقشو بگیره پزشک هم باید متناسب با اون حقوقش رو بگیره . نکنه منظورت اینه که درآمد پزشک باید مینیموم باشه و بقیه همه بیشتر از اون بگیرن ؟ همین الانشم سوپروایزر یا سرپرستارها درآمدی نزدیک به پزشک های عمومی دارن ...

----------


## salam55

> سرمایه های انسانی این پزشک های مغرور پول پرست هستن یا اون 10 میلیون تحصیل کرده بیکار 
> من نمیدونم چه کشف کردن این پزشک های پول پرست که شما سینه چاکشون شدی حتما شما هم مشامت با پول پر شده که سینه چاکی 
> هر چی اختراع میشه هر چی کتابه که مربوط به کشور های خارجی از جمله آمریکا هست پس نگو سرمایه های انسانی که بهت خنده میکنن 
> هر مغروری ایران ترک کرد قلمش خورد بره بر نگرده
> هستن انسان هایی که به خاطر پول کار نمی کنن پس از هر دید نگاه کنی به نفعه پزشک زیاد بشه تا یه سری خیال برشون نداره سر مایه ها دارن میرن سرمایه های اصلی مردمی هستن که بدون چشم داشت برای مردمشون جونشون میدن نه شرایط سخت شد مردمشون رو به خاطر پول رها کنن این انسان های مغرور همین بس که خدا در قران گفته مغرور ها در جهنم جاودان میشن 
> سرمایه های ما جوان های دیگه مون هستن نه این پول پرستا


جامعه با این اوضاع که یکی از مقدس ترین رشته ها اینطوری خطاب بشن مطمئن باشین به سمت و سوی خوبی نخواهد رفت .
حداقل کاش حرمت نگه میداشتین و  در مورد پزشکان کشور  با این لحن و ادبیات صحبت نمیکردید...
شما آدرس رو اشتباه اومدین دوست عزیز  شکایت اون ده میلیون جوان بیکار رو باید جای دیگه ای ببری نه این که بیای و همه شکایت ها و انتقام هاتو رو تو یه گروه علوم پزشکی خالی کنی.... 
مطمئن باش پزشک خوشحال نمیشه که ده میلیون جوان بیکار داریم 
مطمئن باش پزشک غول نیست که از شرایط سخت جامعش خوشحال بشه 
مطمئن باش پزشک اون دیو بد و غولی نیست که تو ذهنت ساختن ...
آدرس رو اشتباه اومدی ... اونا هم که مقصرن دیواری کوتاه تر از پزشکا پیدا نکردند و اتفاقا اونا هم دلشون میخواد که مردم از پزشک ناراضی باشن و مردم رو برابر پزشک قرار بدن ..... ولی دود این جریان مطمئن باش به چشم خود مردم میره تکرار میکنم به چشم خود مردم .... 
اینو زمانی که خدای ناکرده عزیز ترین فرد یه نفر به پزشک ماهر نیاز داشته باشه و نباشه میفهمین .....
شما نمیفهمی چی کشف کردن این پزشکای پول پرست ولی من میفهمم خوبم میفهمم وقتی از نزدیک ترین بستگانم رو یک پزشک شریف و به قول جنابعالی یک پزشک پول پرست نجات داد ...
شما نمیفهمی ولی من خیلی فداکاری ها از این قشر پول پرست دیدم .... 
دیدم که همه جوونیشو با عشق برای مردمش گذاشت و اخرش به حقش نرسید .....

----------


## Zahra77

> خیلی تند نرو که تصادف میکنی
> تو به پزشک هایی که مثلا تکنیک تست عربی بلد بوده و چهار تا تکنیک تستی و کلاس تست بلد بوده پذیرش شده میگی با سواد 
> بعد همون المان که بهترین پزشک های دنیا رو داره بیشترین پزشک رو داره پس همه چی رو خلط نکنیم 
> اگر بحث سواده که با کنکور فعلی نمیشه سواد کسی رو محک زد پس بر چسب با سواد نباید بهشون زد
> حتی خیلی از اینهایی که پرستاری میارن از اونهایی که با چهار تا تکنیک پزشک شدن با سواد ترن پس همه چی رو بسط ندیدم 
> اگر جون مردم وسطه باید آموزش دانشگاهی رو با کیفیت کنیم و موسسات که میخوان آموزش بدن شرایطش رو داشته باشن حالا میخواد غیر انتفاعی باشه آزاد باشه پیام نور باشه
> این پزشکا بیشتر دلشون برای کسب پول سوخته تا جون مردم
> هنوز بحث کارت خوان برای اینکه مالیات ندن به دولت در مجلس داغه پس بیشتر پزشک ها به فکر کسب پولن تا جون مردم 
> بهتره تعداد پزشک بیشتر بشه مثل آلمان در کنار افرایش کیفیت آموزشی و امکانات الکترونیکی و درمان و بهداشت 
> این هیچ تناقضی با منافع کشور نداره ولی  با جیب سوجویان خیلی داره


*
خدا شاهده نمیخواستم بحثا ادامه بدم !! 
**واسشم دلیل دارم  چون شما معلوم نیست از چی پزشکا حرصتون در اومده !!!
**من خودم موافق 100 درصد افزایش ظرفیتم دلیلامم خیلی فرق داره 
اونم حساب شده باید باشه !!
سواد منظورم بعد از پایان دوره اشونه نه وقتی میخوان کنکور بدن 
بعدم اگه با 4 تا تکنینک عربی وفارسی و کلاس میشه قبول شد میشه یه دوره واسه مام بزارین یا معرفی کنین تا قبول شیم؟*  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (20): 
*تا الان خیلی پیام نور وغیر انتفاعی سایر رشته هاش با کیفیت بوده ؟ 
خیلی مهندس با سواد داده این دانشگاه ها ؟ ) 
ببین کسی که پزشک شده از جوونیش زده ! از تفریحاتش 
همین کنکورش چقدر سخته !! چقدر قبولیش مشکله 
پزشکا ادمن همشون !!-_-
جوونیشونو دوس دارن 
واسه بهترین روزای عمرشون ک میتونن خوش بگذرونن واسه کنکور زدن
 بعدم اون دورهی وحشتناکه 7 ساله که سختیش بر هیچ کس پوشیده نیست !!! 
چطور میتونین برای کسی که بخاطر نجات بقیه به یه طرف شغل مقدس پزشکی میره میگین کاسب و پول دوست و اینا 
مگه تو بقیه ی قشر ها ادم های سودجو نداریم ؟  
چرا میخواین ازشون انتقام بگیرین ؟ چتونه شماها با پزشکا ؟  
نمیفهمم واقعا خیلی مظلومن این قشر پزشک بخدا

 پ.ن:
تند نرم تصادف میشه؟ عجبز !*

----------


## Bffensive

> *
> خدا شاهده نمیخواستم بحثا ادامه بدم !! 
> **واسشم دلیل دارم  چون شما معلوم نیست از چی پزشکا حرصتون در اومده !!!
> **من خودم موافق 100 درصد افزایش ظرفیتم دلیلامم خیلی فرق داره 
> اونم حساب شده باید باشه !!
> سواد منظورم بعد از پایان دوره اشونه نه وقتی میخوان کنکور بدن 
> بعدم اگه با 4 تا تکنینک عربی وفارسی و کلاس میشه قبول شد میشه یه دوره واسه مام بزارین یا معرفی کنین تا قبول شیم؟* 
> *تا الان خیلی پیام نور وغیر انتفاعی سایر رشته هاش با کیفیت بوده ؟ 
> خیلی مهندس با سواد داده این دانشگاه ها ؟ ) 
> ...


بینی و بین الله فامیل درجه اول دکتر نداری؟ 

بقیه چجوری درس خوندن؟ 

اخ اخ بمیرم چ قشر مظلومی 
سیاست مدارا ی ما هم مظلدمن. مهندس ها و کارگر ها و مردم عادین ک خیلی بیشرفو هیچی ندارن. 
بمیرم براشون که اینقد مظلومت. یا نمدونی چه خبره یا مغرضانه نظر میدی یا فایمل دکتر داری بنظرم

----------


## Zahra77

> بینی و بین الله فامیل درجه اول دکتر نداری؟ 
> 
> بقیه چجوری درس خوندن؟ 
> 
> اخ اخ بمیرم چ قشر مظلومی 
> سیاست مدارا ی ما هم مظلدمن. مهندس ها و کارگر ها و مردم عادین ک خیلی بیشرفو هیچی ندارن. 
> بمیرم براشون که اینقد مظلومت. یا نمدونی چه خبره یا مغرضانه نظر میدی یا فایمل دکتر داری بنظرم


مغرضانه؟فامیل درجه یک؟ عجبززززززز
بهمن اگه شما مدیر سایتی و دیدت اینه وای ب احوال بقیه!!!
من گفتم بیشرفن بقیه؟؟؟؟از کجای بحث من اینو برداشت کردین؟؟
ببین همه ی پزشکا ادمای مفسد و سودجو ان؟
من مغرضم؟جدا عجبززززز
من خیلی اطرافم پزشک مظلوم دیدم و میبینم 
کمترین حقشون حداقل احترام تز جامعه ایه ک سلامتشون دست پزشکاس 
خیلی دوره ی عجیبی شده

----------


## Mysterious

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Zahra77


مغرضانه؟فامیل درجه یک؟ عجبززززززز
بهمن اگه شما مدیر سایتی و دیدت اینه وای ب احوال بقیه!!!
من گفتم بیشرفن بقیه؟؟؟؟از کجای بحث من اینو برداشت کردین؟؟
ببین همه ی پزشکا ادمای مفسد و سودجو ان؟
من مغرضم؟جدا عجبززززز
من خیلی اطرافم پزشک مظلوم دیدم و میبینم 
کمترین حقشون حداقل احترام تز جامعه ایه ک سلامتشون دست پزشکاس 
خیلی دوره ی عجیبی شده


بحث با افراد انجمن فایده نداره!!!
خودتو اذیت نکن*

----------


## sina_u

*انتقاد کنین اما سازنده و با احترام به همدیگه.

در ایران آموزش از پایه مشکل داره.

در کشورهای پیشرفته به بچه یاد میدن استعداد و علاقه اش رو پیدا کنه.
در ایران یا میگن دکتر بشو یا مهندس.

در کشورهای پیشرفته امکاناتو میارن برای مدارس تا بچه بتونه استعداد و علایقشو کشف کنه.
در ایران با کتاب میخوان کشف کنن بچه تو چه کاری استعداد داره.

در کشورهای پیشرفته هرکسی به راحتی به  رشته ای که علاقه داره وارد میشه و بعد باید تلاش شدید کنه تا بتونه مدرک بگیره و متخصص بشه در کارش.
در ایران بیشتر داوطلبان کنکور به اجبار مجبور میشن رشته هایی که رتبشون میخوره انتخاب کنن. خیلی ها هم که رتبشون میخوره مطمئن نیستن علاقه دارن یا صرفا بخاطر پول و ... دارن اون رشته رو نتخاب میکنن.

معیار انتخاب و تحصیل دانشجو در کشورهای پیشرفته سواد و تلاش و علاقه و هدف انسان دوستانه برای جامعه هست.
در ایران معیار های مختلف دیگری هم علاوه بر رتبه کنکور از جمله سهمیه و ... برای پذیرش دانشجو هست. که هیچ ربطی به علم نداره.

در کشورهای پیشرفته امکانات برای دانشجو زیاده برای تحقیق و پیشرفت.
در ایران امکانات کافی وجود نداره و فقط دانشگاه از زمین بیرون میاد برای پول درآوردن.

در کشورهای پیشرفته کار برای فارغ التحصیل وجود داره.
در ایران کارها از قبل برای خودی ها رزرو شده.

در یک کلام در کشورهای پیشرفته به فکر شادی وسلامت و پیشرفت جامعه هستن.
در ایران به فکر چاپیدن مردم  و به جون هم انداختن مردم هستن.

و اما دلیلش اجرای قانون در کشورهای پیشرفته.
و بی قانون و دخالت اشخاص غیر مربوط در قانون  در ایران.  




*

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> جامعه با این اوضاع که یکی از مقدس ترین رشته ها اینطوری خطاب بشن مطمئن باشین به سمت و سوی خوبی نخواهد رفت .
> حداقل کاش حرمت نگه میداشتین و  در مورد پزشکان کشور  با این لحن و ادبیات صحبت نمیکردید...
> شما آدرس رو اشتباه اومدین دوست عزیز  شکایت اون ده میلیون جوان بیکار رو باید جای دیگه ای ببری نه این که بیای و همه شکایت ها و انتقام هاتو رو تو یه گروه علوم پزشکی خالی کنی.... 
> مطمئن باش پزشک خوشحال نمیشه که ده میلیون جوان بیکار داریم 
> مطمئن باش پزشک غول نیست که از شرایط سخت جامعش خوشحال بشه 
> مطمئن باش پزشک اون دیو بد و غولی نیست که تو ذهنت ساختن ...
> آدرس رو اشتباه اومدی ... اونا هم که مقصرن دیواری کوتاه تر از پزشکا پیدا نکردند و اتفاقا اونا هم دلشون میخواد که مردم از پزشک ناراضی باشن و مردم رو برابر پزشک قرار بدن ..... ولی دود این جریان مطمئن باش به چشم خود مردم میره تکرار میکنم به چشم خود مردم .... 
> اینو زمانی که خدای ناکرده عزیز ترین فرد یه نفر به پزشک ماهر نیاز داشته باشه و نباشه میفهمین .....
> شما نمیفهمی چی کشف کردن این پزشکای پول پرست ولی من میفهمم خوبم میفهمم وقتی از نزدیک ترین بستگانم رو یک پزشک شریف و به قول جنابعالی یک پزشک پول پرست نجات داد ...
> ...


بله اینم شده کشفیات شما این پزشک نبود هستن بقیه پزشکا اون علمی که اون رو نجات دادن مربوط به کسی بوده که کشف کرده 
مثلا دارو رو یکی کشف کردن مثلا پنی سیلین نمیشه بگیم همه پزشکا کاشف هستن 
یا کسی تکنیک جراحی کشف کرده کسی که عمل میکنه مخترع نیست بلکهفقط یاد گرفته مشالله همه کتاب ها هم که تالیف آمریکاست که اگر نبود هم هم سر مردم منت میذاشتین
اگر اون اقوامتون هم نجاتش نمیداد بود پزشکی که با شرف باشه بدون منت اون رو نجات بده با تکنیک های که کشف شده 
شما نگران نجات جون مردم نباش پون علم پزشک در دنیا پیشرفت کردن این پول پرستا نباشن هستن انسان های با شرفی که بقیه رو نجات بدن
مشکل از اونجایی هست که اینها خون خودشون رو از بقیه مردم قرمز تر میبینن
ما نمی دونیم کدوم دود دیگه خون مردم رو کردین در شیشه بازم میخوان دود کنید در چشم مردم چشم مردم روشن 
.....
... بحث اصلی اینه پزشک زیاد بشه اگر چیزی از شما کم نشه دلیل نداره موضع بگیری مگر اینکه پولت کم بشه بیمرم برای قشر پزشک که داره براشون رقیب پیدا میشه 
آخی چه قشر مظلومی
خوب وقتی نیازه نیازه کشور میگیره هر کی هم نمیتونه مهاجرت کنه بره قلم پاش خورد اگر برگرده 
ما پزشکی میخوایم بدون منت برای مردم خدمت کنه مغرور و پول پرست هم نباشه هر کی میتونه بسم الله به هیمن خاطر در جهت این عدالت تلاش میکنیم یه عده پزشک سود جو از مردم  ساده سو استفاده نکنن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> *
> خدا شاهده نمیخواستم بحثا ادامه بدم !! 
> **واسشم دلیل دارم  چون شما معلوم نیست از چی پزشکا حرصتون در اومده !!!
> **من خودم موافق 100 درصد افزایش ظرفیتم دلیلامم خیلی فرق داره 
> اونم حساب شده باید باشه !!
> سواد منظورم بعد از پایان دوره اشونه نه وقتی میخوان کنکور بدن 
> بعدم اگه با 4 تا تکنینک عربی وفارسی و کلاس میشه قبول شد میشه یه دوره واسه مام بزارین یا معرفی کنین تا قبول شیم؟* 
> *تا الان خیلی پیام نور وغیر انتفاعی سایر رشته هاش با کیفیت بوده ؟ 
> خیلی مهندس با سواد داده این دانشگاه ها ؟ ) 
> ...


قیاس مع الفارغ کردی 
منم تو رو با یه دختری مقایسه میکنم ببینم خوشت میاد 
یه دختری میشناسم اسمش زهراست خیلی پسته پس بگیم اونم شبیه تو هست
تو که راهنمایی بخش زیستی چرا دیگه 
نمیشه حتی واسه دو تا چیز شبیه یه حکم داد حتی نیمشه رشته حقوق در ایران با جامعه شناسی مقایسه کرد 
چه برسه بخش درمان با علوم پایه و مهندسی اصلا دو تا چیز متفاوته 
همون طوری که تو در زیست میخونی بابا این باکتری هست هسته نداره اون یوکاریتوته هسته داره پس قیاس مع الفارغ نکن

----------


## M.t 70

بچه ها بهتره این بحثو تموم کنیم چون اصلا حرفای این ادم حسینی فقط واسه نفع خودش بوده رفتم یه بار دیگه دیدم همش داشت به اضافه کردن ظرفیت از طریق دانشگاه ازاد اصرار میکرد یه بار دانشگاه دولتی نگفت از یه جا این ادم شارژ میشه
با احترام به نظر همه ,  پزشکا هم قبل پزشک بودن یه انسان هستند یعنی اگه سودجو باشه اگه دلسوز باشه تو هر شغل دیگه ای هم بود همین جور بود ما پزشکایی داریم که تو محک واسه بچه های سرطانی به صورت خیر کار میکنند پزشکایی هم هستند که زیر میزی میگیرن و.. این ادما تو هر شغل دیگه ای هم بودن اینجور بودن تو بانک بودن مثلا واسه جور شدن وامت یه زیر میزی میخاستن پس ربطی به شغل نداره به خود ادم داره ودلسوز بودن یا نبودنش پس به جای سیاه یا سفید دیدن یه شغل یه جور دیگه به قضیه نگاه کنیم ودر اخرم اینکه همون شب نظر سنجی مردمی 58 درصد به افزایش ظرفیت نه گفتن

----------


## salam55

> بله اینم شده کشفیات شما این پزشک نبود هستن بقیه پزشکا اون علمی که اون رو نجات دادن مربوط به کسی بوده که کشف کرده 
> مثلا دارو رو یکی کشف کردن مثلا پنی سیلین نمیشه بگیم همه پزشکا کاشف هستن 
> یا کسی تکنیک جراحی کشف کرده کسی که عمل میکنه مخترع نیست بلکهفقط یاد گرفته مشالله همه کتاب ها هم که تالیف آمریکاست که اگر نبود هم هم سر مردم منت میذاشتین
> اگر اون اقوامتون هم نجاتش نمیداد بود پزشکی که با شرف باشه بدون منت اون رو نجات بده با تکنیک های که کشف شده 
> شما نگران نجات جون مردم نباش پون علم پزشک در دنیا پیشرفت کردن این پول پرستا نباشن هستن انسان های با شرفی که بقیه رو نجات بدن
> مشکل از اونجایی هست که اینها خون خودشون رو از بقیه مردم قرمز تر میبینن
> ما نمی دونیم کدوم دود دیگه خون مردم رو کردین در شیشه بازم میخوان دود کنید در چشم مردم چشم مردم روشن 
> .....
> ... بحث اصلی اینه پزشک زیاد بشه اگر چیزی از شما کم نشه دلیل نداره موضع بگیری مگر اینکه پولت کم بشه بیمرم برای قشر پزشک که داره براشون رقیب پیدا میشه 
> ...


شما توقع اختراع و اکتشاف دارین ... 
خب اگه قرار بر اختراع و اکتشاف بود که الان باید در سایر علوم جزو مراجع علمی در جهان بودیم .... چرا نیستیم ؟ نکنه فکر کردین ما ابرقدرتیم در زمینه علم در جهان؟ 
در حالی که علوم پزشکی کشور ما پیشرفت های بسیار زیادی داشته و تو رسانه ها هم همیشه خیلی روش مانور دادن ...
دکترای خیلی با سوادی هم داریم که حتی در جهان هم اسم و رسم دار هستند ولی سیستم قدرشونو نمیدونه .... تو سایر علوم هست همچین افرادی نخبه های مهندس ما از دانشگاه های تاپ مثل شریف چرا اینقدر  مهاجرت میکنند و میرن ؟ 
همچنین به شما پیشنهاد میکنم که راجع به علوم پزشکی و آموزش علوم پزشکی و روند تحصیلیش مطالعه کنید چون اینطور از حرفاتون بر میاد که پزشکی حفظ کردن دو تا قرص و فن جراحیه ....
در جواب ادامه سخناننتون پزشک زیاد بشه چیزی از من کم نمیشه ولی سوال من از شما اینه آیا سیستم و شرایط حاکم درست میشه ؟ اصلا فرض کن ظرفیت ها سه برابر شد . پزشکایی که میان به گفته خودت پول پرست نیستن؟ پزشکایی که میان باسوادن ؟ پزشکایی که میان خوبن ؟ پزشکایی که میان ،میرن مناطق محروم یا میمونن تو جاهای خوب؟ فکر کن بهشون و صرفا چیزایی که یه عده میگن رو بدون منطق نپذیر .همین آقای حسینی تو برنامه آقای رشیدپور مخالف افزایش ظرفیت و خراب کردن رشته های علوم پزشکی کشور بود ولی الان نمیدونم چی شده و منافعشون چه تغییری کرده که نظرشونو عوض کردن ....
مشکل اصلی کم بودن پزشک نیست توزیع نامتناسبشه جاهای بزرگ چندین برابر هم پزشک دارند .این که ما بیاییم چندبن برابر کنیم پزشکا رو دردی دوا نمیشه ....  از سال بعد هم اولین فارغ التحصیلای پزشکی های تعهدی وارد کار میشن و تا حدودی شاید به بهبود توزیع متوازن کمک کنه ...

----------


## amureza

> همه تایید میکنن شما اصرار داری که این دو کاملا شبیه هستن و باید یه حکم صادر بشه پس خواهشا وقتی پزشک شدی به بیمار سرطانی و شکستگی ستون فقرات و بیمار اعصاب و روان یه قرص سرماخوردگی بده چون همه مریضن


ای بابا این استدلالای عجیب غریب و پیشنهادای من دراوردی تون رو برای خودتون نگه دارید ، حرفای شما به درد خودتون میخوره حرفای منم‌به درد خودم

----------


## amureza

> بچه ها بهتره این بحثو تموم کنیم چون اصلا حرفای این ادم حسینی فقط واسه نفع خودش بوده رفتم یه بار دیگه دیدم همش داشت به اضافه کردن ظرفیت از طریق دانشگاه ازاد اصرار میکرد یه بار دانشگاه دولتی نگفت از یه جا این ادم شارژ میشه
> با احترام به نظر همه ,  پزشکا هم قبل پزشک بودن یه انسان هستند یعنی اگه سودجو باشه اگه دلسوز باشه تو هر شغل دیگه ای هم بود همین جور بود ما پزشکایی داریم که تو محک واسه بچه های سرطانی به صورت خیر کار میکنند پزشکایی هم هستند که زیر میزی میگیرن و.. این ادما تو هر شغل دیگه ای هم بودن اینجور بودن تو بانک بودن مثلا واسه جور شدن وامت یه زیر میزی میخاستن پس ربطی به شغل نداره به خود ادم داره ودلسوز بودن یا نبودنش پس به جای سیاه یا سفید دیدن یه شغل یه جور دیگه به قضیه نگاه کنیم ودر اخرم اینکه همون شب نظر سنجی مردمی 58 درصد به افزایش ظرفیت نه گفتن


مطمئن باشید همینطوره ، دانشگاه ازاد خیلی وقته داره زور میزنه ظرفیتاشو زیاد کنه ، نمیدونم اگه امکانات داره چرا ما نمیبینیم ،

----------


## یار و غار تویی

> شما توقع اختراع و اکتشاف دارین ... 
> خب اگه قرار بر اختراع و اکتشاف بود که الان باید در سایر علوم جزو مراجع علمی در جهان بودیم .... چرا نیستیم ؟ نکنه فکر کردین ما ابرقدرتیم در زمینه علم در جهان؟ 
> در حالی که علوم پزشکی کشور ما پیشرفت های بسیار زیادی داشته و تو رسانه ها هم همیشه خیلی روش مانور دادن ...
> دکترای خیلی با سوادی هم داریم که حتی در جهان هم اسم و رسم دار هستند ولی سیستم قدرشونو نمیدونه .... تو سایر علوم هست همچین افرادی نخبه های مهندس ما از دانشگاه های تاپ مثل شریف چرا اینقدر  مهاجرت میکنند و میرن ؟ 
> همچنین به شما پیشنهاد میکنم که راجع به علوم پزشکی و آموزش علوم پزشکی و روند تحصیلیش مطالعه کنید چون اینطور از حرفاتون بر میاد که پزشکی حفظ کردن دو تا قرص و فن جراحیه ....
> در جواب ادامه سخناننتون پزشک زیاد بشه چیزی از من کم نمیشه ولی سوال من از شما اینه آیا سیستم و شرایط حاکم درست میشه ؟ اصلا فرض کن ظرفیت ها سه برابر شد . پزشکایی که میان به گفته خودت پول پرست نیستن؟ پزشکایی که میان باسوادن ؟ پزشکایی که میان خوبن ؟ پزشکایی که میان ،میرن مناطق محروم یا میمونن تو جاهای خوب؟ فکر کن بهشون و صرفا چیزایی که یه عده میگن رو بدون منطق نپذیر .همین آقای حسینی تو برنامه آقای رشیدپور مخالف افزایش ظرفیت و خراب کردن رشته های علوم پزشکی کشور بود ولی الان نمیدونم چی شده و منافعشون چه تغییری کرده که نظرشونو عوض کردن ....
> مشکل اصلی کم بودن پزشک نیست توزیع نامتناسبشه جاهای بزرگ چندین برابر هم پزشک دارند .این که ما بیاییم چندبن برابر کنیم پزشکا رو دردی دوا نمیشه ....  از سال بعد هم اولین فارغ التحصیلای پزشکی های تعهدی وارد کار میشن و تا حدودی شاید به بهبود توزیع متوازن کمک کنه ...


پس قبول کردی که شما مخترع یا مکتشف نیستی که انقدر دم از سواد بزنید اونی لایق ستایش اصلی هست که چیزی اختراع کنه یا اکتشاف کنه
کسی که چیزی یاد میگیره از مخترع خیلی کمتر لایق ستایش هست  این اولا 
دوما وقتی پزشک زیاد بشه بله پزشک ها میرن در روستا کار کنن چون بالاخره باید زندگی کنه نکنه باید بره کارگری که ترجیح میده شاخه ای که تحصیل کرده کار کنه 
بعد وقتی پزشکا ببین رقیب پیدا کردن دم خودشون پایین تر می گرین و به نفع مردم هست
ببین وقتی مثلا یه موسسه داره کتاب میفروشه خودش تنهاست ولی مثلا گاج رقیبی به اسم الگو پیدا کرده مجبوره تخفیف 50 درصدی بده نده مردم یرن از الگو میخرن این میشه رقبیت طبق همون علم زیست شناسی که پایه ی پزشکی هست باعث سازش پذیری حتی خود همون پزشک با مردم میشه وقتی پزشک سازش کنه با مردم راه میاد این از نظر علمی ثابت شده
بحث علمی هم نیست چون هیچ کدوم نه مخترع هست نه مکتشف هر دو دارن چیزی یاد مگیرن که خیلی وقت پس کشف شده و تجربه شده برای همه شون
باید یه پزشک به جای 120 نفر ویزیت 10 نفر با حوصله بهشون برسه باهاشون در کمال آرامش صحبت کنه این حق مریضه 
نه با اعصبانیت برخورد کنن
من تا حالا پزشک افتاده ندیدم دیدی منو خبر کن بیام باهاش صحبت کنم همه مغرور و اکثرا پول پرست این اگر برخی بود قابل قبول بود ولی تبدیل به اکثریت شده اصلا مورد پذیرش جامعه نیست 
اینو از قشر پزشک نباید سوال کرد از مردمی که تحت فشار اقتصادی هستن باید سوال کرد

----------


## salam55

> مطمئن باشید همینطوره ، دانشگاه ازاد خیلی وقته داره زور میزنه ظرفیتاشو زیاد کنه ، نمیدونم اگه امکانات داره چرا ما نمیبینیم ،


دانشگاه آزاد مشهد طبق گفته دانشجوهاش جسد نداره .... 
میدونین یعنی چی ؟ یعنی فاجعه.... 
خیلی از دانشکده های پزشکی آزاد هیئت علمی کافی ندارن ... بیمارستان آموزشی مناسب ندارن .... برخی از کلاسا اونطوری که باید تشکیل نمیشن و فقط پولش گرفته میشه و هزار تا مشکل که بخوام بگم براتون یه  کتاب میشه ....
سوالی که از آقای حسینی و طرفدارانشون و همه دوستان دارم . این نمونه ظلم به جامعه نیست ؟ مصداق بارز بازی با سلامت و جان مردم نیست ؟ دانشگاه هایی که قراره تاسیس بشن امکانات دارن ؟ ببینید ماهیت رشته های پزشکی خیلی با بقیه فرق داره امکانات خاصی میخواد بیمارستان آموزشی میخواد هیئت علمی میخواد و هزار تا چیز دیگه ..... که دانشگاه آزاد تو خیلی از اینا مردوده ولی با منفعت طلبی تمام به دنبال سودشه ....
همچنین اگه ظرفیتا زیاد بشن مطمئن باشین روزانه ها رو زیاد نمیکنن پولی ها رو زیاد میکنن که اونم همه نمیتونن برن و باز ناعدالتی بیشتر میشه . 
من با احترام به همه دوستان دیگه این بحث رو ادامه نمیدم چون فکر میکنم همه حرفایی که باید میزدم رو تو این تاپیک گفتم . قضاوت با خودتون ...
موفق باشین

----------


## artim

همین اقای حسینی خودش کارچاق کن هست و جیبش حسابی پر پول و پشتش به جایی گرمه
حرف هاش رو جدی نگیرین

----------


## MOHAMMAD_REZA

*مناظره رو ندیدم ولی احتمالاً بازم همون چیزای تکراری مطرح شده. در حقیقت ظرفیت پزشکی ما باید از 2 برابر هم بیشتر بشه. استدلال طرف مقابل خیلی جالبه میگن اگه زیاد بشه باید فاتحه پزشکی رو هم باید خوند و همین یه رشته خوب مونده. خب این نشون دهنده ضعف اقتصاده به جای اینکه اینا رو بگی برو از دولت انتظار بهبود اقتصادی داشته باش. یا میگن پزشکا باید درآمدشون زیاد باشه چون زحمت می کشن و زیاد درس می خونن و بی خوابی و ... خب برو از سیستم آموزشی و دانشگاهت بخواه رفاهتون رو بیشتر کنن. چون عرضه ندارن حقشون رو از مقصرای اصلی بگیرن دارن از مردم انتقام می گیرن. الانم این حرفا هیچ فایده ای نداره چون قرار نیست چیزی عوض بشه با این بحثا وقتتون رو تلف نکنین*

----------


## dorsa20

> امشب ساعت 23 شبکه یک مناظره طوفانی و کوبنده دکتر حسینی در مورد ظرفیت پذیرش رشته پزشکی 
> با دکتر ظفزمند عضو هیئت مدیره دندانپزشکان و علیرضا سلییمی معاون آموزش و پرورش
> 
> بچه ها حتما نگاه کنید


وای چقدر رو مخ بود اون مرتیکه

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط dorsa20



وای چقدر رو مخ بود اون مرتیکه


تیکه های مناظرش رو تو اینستا زیاد دیدم
اما امروز نشستم کامل مناظره رو تو آپارات نگاه کردم
یه جاهایی رو کامل اراجیف میگفت ( مثل اون سوتی مطب رزیدنت ها )
و یه جاهایی رو درست ( مثل قضیه انحصار )
اما در کل حجم اراجیفش بیشتر بود
افزایش بی رویه در پذیرش پرشکی و دندون و دارو 
همون بلایی رو سر رشته های پزشکی میاره که قبلا سر مهندسی اومده

در کل دندون تیز کرده واسه مجلس و برا همین ازین ژستا میگیره جدیدا 
( سال 92 هم اگه اشتباه نکنم در ستاد قالیباف فعال بود )
و جالب هم اینجاست که جدیدا خیلی بهش آنتن و تریبون داده میشه

پ.ن : کسایی که مناظره رو ندیدن میتونن از لینک زیر استفاده کنن :
مناظره*

----------


## amureza

جدیدا به رییس دانشگاه ازاد هم بارها تریبون داده شده ! اونم رییسی که همون چند ماهه اول حضورش گندهای فضایی بار اورده که برای استعفای کل مدیرای دانشگاه ازاد کافی بوده .
این ادم هم با اون لحن لمپنی و تیکه کلام های چندشش مطمئنا دستش با اونا تو یه کاسه اس .

----------


## Dayi javad

*ان شالله ب زودی تمام مراکز دانشگاهی ایران درش گل گرفته میشه
اقای روحانی گفتن روزی ۸ ساعت با مزد کار کنید

۵ ساعت مجانی

ظاهرا بچه هاشون شرایط مالی خوبی ندارن

دوستان کمک کنید نذارین اب تو دلشون تکون بخوره

اموال بیت امامم( رهبری) مصادره و تحریم شده

ی ۵ ساعتم برای اونا کار کنین

۴ ساعت دیگ هم بشینین پای صحبتای رافعی پور و ازغدی و این حسینی 

۲ ساعتم برینین تو این دنیا  و شانس‌ و اقبالتون*

----------


## Gladiolus

https://instagram.com/p/Bz5a5s-heSN/


هشتگ وقتی خودتم نمیدونی چی میگی

----------


## saeid_NRT

خبر اقتصاد انلاین به همراه منبع معتبر در مورد ده شغل پردرامد امریکا:
https://www.eghtesadonline.com/%D8%A...8C%DA%A9%D8%A7
پزشک عمومی ۲۰۰ هزار دلار سالیانه! چیزی حدود دو میلیارد و چهارصد در سال و دویست میلیون تومان در ماه با احتساب دلار ۱۲ تومنی!
ایران بهشت پزشکان!
اقتصاد انلاین از منبع امریکایی گفته نه پزشکان ایران و نه مجید حسینی.

----------


## saeid_NRT

اینم کارانه سه ماهه همکار ارتوپد در مناطق محروم بعد از بیست ماه.
دو ملیون و سیصد هزار تومان.
تیران بهشت پزشکان!
دلالان مرگ!
بیمه سلامت!
امیدوارم عکس اپلود بشه چون با گوشی دارم میفرستم.
اقای مجید حسینی و طرفدارانش بیان تحویل بگیرن. شاید از جهل دراومدید. هرچند امثال مجید حسینی سودشون تو جاهل موندنشونه. البته اگه درامد خودشونو رو کنن! و از سفرهای دور دنیا دست بکشن!

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اینم کارانه سه ماهه همکار ارتوپد در مناطق محروم بعد از بیست ماه.
> دو ملیون و سیصد هزار تومان.
> تیران بهشت پزشکان!
> دلالان مرگ!
> بیمه سلامت!
> امیدوارم عکس اپلود بشه چون با گوشی دارم میفرستم.
> اقای مجید حسینی و طرفدارانش بیان تحویل بگیرن. شاید از جهل دراومدید. هرچند امثال مجید حسینی سودشون تو جاهل موندنشونه. البته اگه درامد خودشونو رو کنن! و از سفرهای دور دنیا دست بکشن!


خبر ها حاکی از اینه که مجید حسینی بعد از دیدن کارانه دکتر ارتوپد در منطقه محرو که کمتر از حقوق یک کارگر بود، دار فانی را ودا گفته و خبرنگاران نان به نرخ روز خور خنده هاشونو فرو دادن!

----------


## amureza

متاسفانه خیلی دوست داشتم بگم دوره ی این لمپن ها و پوپولیست ها گذشته ولی همچنان هستن ...!! مارکوپولویی هستن داداشمون

----------


## ahmadsh

من خودم دانشجوی پزشکی ام ( ورودی مهر 96 اراک )
ورودی هایی که تو دفترچه می بینین صرفا روزانه ها هستن 
برای ما مثلا زده بود 34 نفربرای مهر ولی وقتی وارد کلاس شدیم 60 نفر بودیم ( بقیه بچه های تعهدی و برای ترم بهمن مازاد ها هم هستن )
بعد 3 ترم حالا ورودی پزشکی به بیش از 100 نفر رسیده یعنی این که خود وزارت بهداشت هم دست به کار شده ( ریاست دانشگاه می گفت ما با توجه به ظرفیتمون 60 تا دانشجو خواسته بودیم ولی 100 تا دادن بهمون  )
به ورودی های جدید احتمالا خوابگاه تعلق نمی گیره . همین الانش سلف غذای دانشگاه نیم ساعت باید تو صف باشی  ... کلاس ها هم کمه مخصوصا کلاسی که 100 نفر رو بتونه جا بده ... دانشجو و اساتید و کارکنا دانشگاه همه ناراضین ( بقول یکی از استادامون اینایی که ورودی این دانشگاه رو کردن 100 نفر دقیقا به چی فک کردن ؟ ... اصلا فکر هم می کنن ؟ )
خلاصه وضع این بود تا این که دوستان کلی درخواست دادن که برش گردونن به همون 60 نفر و قول های زیادی هم شنیدیم آماااا نتیجه انگار 2 برابر شدن ظرفیت هاااست ( یعنی یه کلاس 200 نفره که تصورشم ترسناکه )
من در مورد تعداد پزشک و این ارقامی که میدن چیزی نمی دونم ولی اینو میدونم که دیگه جای سوزن انداختن هم نیست و به فرض قبول شدن در پزشکی شما عملا در یک کلاس 100 یا شاید 200 نفره رها میشید و استاد به شما نگاه هم نمیکنه
​

----------


## یار و غار تویی

بعضیا یا خودشون زدن خواب
بعله حقوق ثابتشون 2.5 هست 
مثلا میگن شهریه ثابت دانشگاه 1 میلیون ولی وقتی ازت میگیرن 30 میلیون در سال میشه بعله حقوق ثابت 2.5 هست ولی اونی که بیمارستان بین همه تقسیم میکنه بالای 10 میلیون تازه برای عمومیش هست دیگه جراح که جای خودش داره پزشک جراح ارتوپد هم جای خودش داره تا 200 هم میگیرن فیش هم دکتر مجید حسینی داشت از بیمارستان دولتی
اگر حقوق پزشک 2.5 هست یعنی وضعیت زندگی پزشکا از کارگر باید بدتر باشه اگر راست میگن چرا همه ماشین ها گرون قیمت زیر پا دارن کارگر یه موتور سیکلت قراضه اگر خودتون نفهم هستید به شعور ملت توهین نکنید 
همه مردم وضعیت زندگی کارگرا و بیچارگیشون دیدن همه هم شاهد وضعیت زندگی پزشکا هستن
650 هزار نفر هم کم عقله پشت کنکور مونده که بشه وضعیت زندگیش مثل کارگر 
همه نفهم هستن فقط اینها علامه دهر هستن که الان دارن پزشکی میخونن

----------


## یار و غار تویی

در شگفتم کسی که وضعیتش میخواد بشه مثل کارگر حرص چیو میخوره 
اگر وضعیتت میخواد بشه مثل کارگر خوب برو انصراف بده اگر بده نخون ........تو که لالایی بلدی چرا خوابت نمیبره
حافظ این بیت میگه برای تو
زاهدان کاین جلوه بر محراب و منبر می کنند/ چون به خلوت می روند ان کار دیگر میکنن
مشکلی دارم ز دانشمند مجلس(علامه دهر)/ باز پرس توبه فرمایان چرا خود توبه کمتر می کنن
اگر بده توبه کن نخون انصراف بده
اونهایی که میدونن خوبه میان میخونن نگران خودت باش نه بقیه

----------


## lily7

با احترام به نظر دوستان 
به نظر من باید ظرفیت پذیرش پزشکی افزایش پیدا کنه. کمبود پزشک داریم و این کمبود در خیلی از جاها احساس میشه.
از کمبود امکانات برای تربیت پزشک میگین، درسته ولی وقتی پذیرش بیشتر داشته باشیم، پس امکانات هم افزایش میدن.

----------

